# 4020 starting problems



## Joe Steeves (Nov 27, 2020)

My '64 4020, has issues with not turning over fast enough to start. Reasonably new starter, new batteries 550 cca, new cable clamps. Had a mech. look at it, and came down to ground strap corrosion. Installed new ground strap, (24v pos. ground system) connected right to diff bolt, after filing to clean metal. Tractor started easily, and worked it for about 3 hours that day. Next day went out, pushed the starter, and it's right back to just a couple revolutions, and dies out. Batteries read 12v +, but she don't go. Even re-checked all connections again.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

If the photo was taken after you cleaned the diff bolt area, maybe you should have used a small angle grinder with a flap disc to clean the area, and the bolt should have been cleaned up also.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Joe
Welcome to this Forum. 
You thread sounds similar to a thread I replied to on another forum that the poster choose to connect a battery ground cable to TRACTOR FRAME & positive cable to top post on starter solenoid for their own 24 volt system. That is fine if """"correct 24 volt starter is utilized"""" but definitely not how JD engineers designed THEIR 24 VOLT system starter to operate. I think you will continue to have problems keeping batteries charged & poor engine cranking speed if you're utilizing a starter designed for a JD 24 volt system!! 

One thing absolutely not to do is turn headlamps on because you will FRY THE 12 volt HEADLAMPS if they receive current from your current electrical system. 

Good luck on your 24 volt learning curve. FYI I spent about 20 yrs at a JD dealership troubleshooting JD's UNIQUE 24 volt electrical system failures so this isn't my 1st JD 24 volt rodeo.
Jim


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

Without seeing the entire system, it is difficult to say what the problem is. Is the negative cable on other battery going to ground? Do you have original 24 volt generator and regulator system? Have you checked if generator is charging? The 24 volt systems had insulated ground in the starter and generator. It is a pretty common problem to have a drain on the batteries from starter particularly and sometimes generator as well. Grounding the battery cables directly to frame is somewhat dangerous on these systems. There is no protection in case of a short and can easily cause a fire. 24 volts gets hot very quickly if shorted. There was a kit from Deere to convert from separate ground strap to a crossover cable with a fused lead to ground to make lights and instruments work properly.


----------

